# Redoing the 2003 NBA Draft



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Redoing the 2003 NBA Draft*

_PICK) PLAYER (ACTUAL DRAFT POSITION)_

1) LeBron James (1'st)
2) Dwyane Wade (5'th)
3) Carmelo Anthony (3'rd)
4) Kirk Hinrich (7'th)
5) Chris Bosh (4'th)
6) Josh Howard (29'th)
7) Luke Ridnour (14'th)
8) Jarvis Hayes (10'th)
9) Kyle Korver (51'st)
10) Maurice Williams (47'th)
11) Mike Sweetney (9'th)
12) Mickaël Pietrus (11'th)
13) Leandro Barbosa (28'th)


LeBron James:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I maybe a bit biased, but Pietrus to the 8th spot.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

should add:
14. outlaw (23rd).

should crack top 10 on that list next year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

How can you leave Kaman off of that list? Id rate him ahead of bosh. If kaman was on the raptors, hed easily be putting up those number, Heck if chris wilcox was on the raptors, hed be doing near that. Bosh would have kamans numbers on the clippers. Kaman is the 4th/5th option on his team and he STILL puts up decent numbers.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Kirk Hinrich over Chris Bosh is a bit much. And Chris Kaman? lol

Lebron
Wade
Melo
Bosh


Hinrich
Howard



Ridnour
Korver
Pietrus


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Jarvis Hayes is still in the league?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AJ Prus said:


> Jarvis Hayes is still in the league?


That's what I said. He's in my "what ever happened to" file. I remember him having a great opening month of his career. And then haven't heard a peep from him sense.

As far as Pietrus. I think there should be a fan club. I think there's an underground contigent of hardcore pietrus fans. If only we had some place to meet and talk about him...


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Peitrus is amazing. This kid has a great potential and he's alreadys in a all-defensive 2nd team level. The best defender who came to the NBA since Artest, IMO.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bron
Wade
Mello
Kirk
Bosh
Howard
Sweets
Krover
Ridnour
Pietrus
Collison
Bonner
Kaman
Zaza
Bogans
Hayes
Cook
Barbosa


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone who puts Kirk Hinrich (who I love btw) above Chris Bosh in this thread should have their posting rights removed for a week to allow them to seek counseling.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Jarvis Hayes was injrued last year thats not really fair


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> Anyone who puts Kirk Hinrich (who I love btw) above Chris Bosh in this thread should have their posting rights removed for a week to allow them to seek counseling.


Totally agree.

Lebron
Melo
Bosh
Kirk
THE REST


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Lebron
> Melo
> ...



No Dwyane?!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bosh is definitely ahead of Hinrich and you can make a case for him being ahead of Melo as well.

Hayes needs to be taken out till we see what he can do healthy and Kaman added in the last spot.

Great, great draft: HOF talent up front and plenty of depth. If TJ ford can come back and Darko actually gets playing time it only stands to get better with time.

Other solid players with potential also are Collison, Banks, Sasha Pavlovic, Dahntay Jones, Willie Green, and Zarko. This may go down as one of best drafts in a long long time


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> This may go down as one of best drafts in a long long time


There's probably 8 All-Stars in that draft, maybe more. That's incredible.

Lebron, Wade, Bosh, Melo, Korver, Hinrich, Howard, and Ridnour I can all see playing in at least one AS game.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Outlaw needs to be top 10. After watching him last year, he has star qualities written all over him.

1-wade
2-lebron


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is too soon. Don't do a 2004 draft. Two years is not enough time to get a conclusion off all these guys (except Darko )


----------



## Rockstone (Jan 21, 2004)

You can have Ridnour, Hayes, Kaman or Pietrus. I'll take Marquis Daniels.

First Round Redone
1) LeBron James (1st)
2) Dwyane Wade (5th)
3) Chris Bosh (4th)
4) Carmelo Anthony (3rd)
5) Kirk Hinrich (7th)
6) Josh Howard (29th)
7) Marquis Daniels (undrafted senior)
8) Luke Ridnour (14th)
9) Chris Kaman (6th)
10) Mickael Pietrus (11th)
11) Willie Green (41st)
12) Jarvis Hayes (10th)
13) Leandro Barbosa (28th)
14) Michael Sweetney (9th)
15) Kyle Korver (51st)
16) Maurice Williams (47th)
17) Zarko Cabarkapa (17th)
18) Dahntay Jones (20th)
19) Matt Bonner (45th)
20) Travis Outlaw (23rd)
21) Marcus Banks (13th)
22) Brian Cook (24th)
23) Nick Collison (12th)
24) Keith Bogans (43rd)
25) Steve Blake (38th)
26) Luke Walton (32nd)
27) Sasha Pavlovic (19th)
28) James Jones (49th)
29) Zoran Planinic (22nd)

*T.J. Ford would go 7th on my list but I can't add him due to injury.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> Anyone who puts Kirk Hinrich (who I love btw) above Chris Bosh in this thread should have their posting rights removed for a week to allow them to seek counseling.


Last I checked Bosh was a good player putting up solid numbers of a crappy team. Hinrich was the best player on a team that had the 3rd best record in the East. Though I'll admit Bosh's ceiling is definitely higher than Hinrich's, right now I'd take Hinrich over Bosh.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

The thread is about who would be picked where, with the information of their first two years included.

No NBA team would draft Kirk Hinrich over Chris Bosh if they were in the draft again today. Not one. Nobody passes on 20 year old big guys who've already put up 18/9 in the NBA with 2bpg, unless it's for a Lebron/Wade level player.


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

vadimivich said:


> The thread is about who would be picked where, with the information of their first two years included.
> 
> No NBA team would draft Kirk Hinrich over Chris Bosh if they were in the draft again today. Not one. Nobody passes on 20 year old big guys who've already put up 18/9 in the NBA with 2bpg, unless it's for a Lebron/Wade level player.


Last time I checked it was 16.8, 8.9 and 1.4 blocks.


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> How can you leave Kaman off of that list? Id rate him ahead of bosh. If kaman was on the raptors, hed easily be putting up those number, Heck if chris wilcox was on the raptors, hed be doing near that. Bosh would have kamans numbers on the clippers. Kaman is the 4th/5th option on his team and he STILL puts up decent numbers.


I agree Kaman should be in the top 10 but hold your hoarses on your high opinion him. No way in hell the Kaman is better than Bosh. He wasn't better *then* then he ins't better *now* and he won be better in the *future*


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Too early.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

X-JAY said:


> Last time I checked it was 16.8, 8.9 and 1.4 blocks.


Started the season very slow, but when the Carter trade went down he came into his own. Even when Carter was here he was posting solid numbers.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> Kirk Hinrich over Chris Bosh is a bit much.


How so?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

vadimivich said:


> Anyone who puts Kirk Hinrich (who I love btw) above Chris Bosh in this thread should have their posting rights removed for a week to allow them to seek counseling.


Compare their respective playoff performances.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

vadimivich said:


> There's probably 8 All-Stars in that draft, maybe more. That's incredible.
> 
> Lebron, Wade, Bosh, Melo, Korver, Hinrich, Howard, and Ridnour I can all see playing in at least one AS game.



if kyle korver is ever in an all star game i will eat my right shoe for lunch...the only thing he'll ever do on all star weekend is a 3 pt contest


----------



## Flava_D (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm gonna go against the grain and actually put the Serbian Sensation in the top 10...he's just been so buried, we don't know what we'll get out of him...I did this based on, if I had to start a team who I'd draft....

1) Lebron
2) Bosh
3) Wade
4) Anthony
5) Hinrich
6) Collison (people seem to under-rate him, but he's the real deal)
7) Darko
8) Kaman
9) Pietrus (haven't seen much of him)
10) Toss up between Ridnour and Korver

I don't think Outlaw is the real deal, but you never know...its gonna be tough for him with Monya coming over next year


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Chris Bosh easily beats out Kirk Hinrich.

But, everybody loves the white ballers... go figure.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Flava_D said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain and actually put the Serbian Sensation in the top 10...he's just been so buried, we don't know what we'll get out of him...I did this based on, if I had to start a team who I'd draft....
> 
> 1) Lebron
> 2) Bosh
> ...



I honestly think it's Monya that it's going to be tough for. Outlaw showed with playing time that he can be really good. I'd like to see this same thread next year.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Chris Bosh easily beats out Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> But, everybody loves the white ballers... go figure.


Hinrich can jump higher than Bosh.

Go figure.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If you think it's too early to do this, you don't need to click on the thread. We know a lot more about these guys then we did in 2003 so it's OK to think about how good they are at this point.

1. Dwyane Wade
2. LeBron James
3. Chris Bosh
4. Carmelo Anthony
5. Kirk Hinrich
6. Luke Ridnour
7. Josh Howard
8. Kyle Korver
9. Nick Collison
10. Chris Kaman
11. Mickael Pietrus
12. Marquis Daniels
13. Michael Sweetney
14. Maurice Williams

The last five or six of these rankings are really pretty arbitrary, I might have a completely different list next week.

Edit: I forgot Darko Milicic. He's still a young athletic seven-footer, I'd put him in there around 10-12.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

i'm glad to see i wasn't the only one who thought hinrich over bosh was a bit of a stretch. there is not doubt hinrich is a terrific player and will only get better but bosh is the far more valuable player in my opinion.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Hinrich can jump higher than Bosh.
> 
> Go figure.


There's no question that Chris Bosh is the better athlete than Kirk Hinrich.




























http://www.nba.com/dep/dep_bosh_040408.html


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> How can you leave Kaman off of that list? Id rate him ahead of bosh. If kaman was on the raptors, hed easily be putting up those number, Heck if chris wilcox was on the raptors, hed be doing near that. Bosh would have kamans numbers on the clippers. Kaman is the 4th/5th option on his team and he STILL puts up decent numbers.


Thanks for the laugh.... especially the Wilcox part.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> There's no question that Chris Bosh is the better athlete than Kirk Hinrich.


Not really.

At the 2003 NBA combine:

Of the top prospects tested, Dwyane Wade finished 14th, *Kirk Hinrich 20th,* Josh Howard 22nd, Carmelo Anthony 38th, Darko Milicic 41st, T.J. Ford 44th, Chris Kaman 45th, *Chris Bosh 51st,* Nick Collison 54th, David West 61st, Luke Ridnour 63rd, Brian Cook 68th, Mike Sweetney 70th and Pavel Podkolzine 76th.

Hinrich had better scores than Bosh in _every_ physical test -- vertical leap, bench press, lane agility and 3/4 court sprint.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ROFL @ Diaw's reaction..


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> Not really.
> 
> At the 2003 NBA combine:
> 
> ...


I would hope so, Hinrich was 4 years older than Bosh, thus more developed.

Make a poll, make a thread, ask around... there's no question that Bosh is superior to Hinrich in terms of athletic abilities.


----------



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

tdizzle said:


> *Redoing the 2003 NBA Draft*
> 
> _PICK) PLAYER (ACTUAL DRAFT POSITION)_
> 
> ...



Kirk Hinrich over Chris Bosh?


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Don't sleep on Udonis Haslem now...one of the few guys on this list who was an important starter on a contending team.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I didn't include Haslem because he was in the 2002 draft class and played in Europe for a year, if I remember correctly, but he's definitely in the Top 10.


----------

